# برنامج arc gis 9.1 كامل +كيفية تسطيبة بالصور والفيديو +ملف تعليمي من البداية لاحتراف ارجو التثبيت



## mohamedgis (28 يونيو 2013)

اقدم لكم اليوم 

برنامج arc gis 9.1 كامل +كيفية تسطيبة بالصور والفيديو +ملف تعليمي من البداية لاحتراف 

بس الاول ادعولي ووالدي

برنامج arc gis وكمان للتعلم كيفية العمل علية من البداية حتي الاحتراف

برنامج بينزل علي xp

فية مجموعة صور كيفية التسطيب وخليك مع الصور واحدة واحدة لانة تسطيبة صعب ومحتاج تركيز

يوجد ملف pdf لتعليم arc gis من البداية حتي الاحتراف 

السيرفر سريع جدا جدا 

وهشرح كيفية التنزيل بالصور























روابط التحميل

تحميل البرنامج 

arcgis_9.1.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net

تحميل شرح التسطيب

New_Folder.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net

تحميل تعليم gis

mktb_ArcGIS_v_9.pdf download for free on file share letitbit.net


وفي النهاية انا تعبت قوي في الرفع البرنامج والموضوع

لا اريد شي الا الدعاء لي ووالدي

وارجو تثبيت الموضوع لاستفادة

وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبة وسلم​


----------



## tmooh (28 يونيو 2013)

الله يوفقك أخي
ويحفظلك والديك ويعطيهم الصحة
بارك الله فيك أخي
يا ريت أخي لو ترفع الملف التدريبي على رابط منفصل
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## mohamedgis (28 يونيو 2013)

tmooh قال:


> الله يوفقك أخي
> ويحفظلك والديك ويعطيهم الصحة
> بارك الله فيك أخي
> يا ريت أخي لو ترفع الملف التدريبي على رابط منفصل
> وبارك الله فيك​




الملف التعليمي رابط لوحدة والبرنامج رابط لوحدة


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (29 يونيو 2013)

مشكورا اخى العزيز


----------



## saro.khaled (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## tmooh (29 يونيو 2013)

*يا أخوة لدي خريطة قمت بتصميمها على الأرك ماب
وهذه صورة لإحدة زوايا الخريطة
**http://im35.gulfup.com/eIspW.jpg**
كيف نتحكم في سمك الخط المحدد*
*كما موضح في الصورة السابقة *
*بحيث أريد أن أجعل سمك هذا الخط *
* مساوي لسمك خطوط الشبكة الحمراء*
الأمر الأخر 
*كيف نتحكم في لون خلفية ورقة الطباعة *
*وكذلك سمك إطار **ورقة الطباعة*

*وبارك الله فيكم*​​


----------



## mohamedgis (29 يونيو 2013)

tmooh قال:


> *يا أخوة لدي خريطة قمت بتصميمها على الأرك ماب
> وهذه صورة لإحدة زوايا الخريطة
> **http://im35.gulfup.com/eIspW.jpg**
> كيف نتحكم في سمك الخط المحدد*
> ...




دوس كليكتين علي الخط ستظهر الخصائص او كليك يمين علية خصائص 
ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي


----------



## tmooh (29 يونيو 2013)

mohamedgis قال:


> دوس كليكتين علي الخط ستظهر الخصائص او كليك يمين علية خصائص
> ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي


والله يا أخي أنا تعبت وأنا أحاول 
وللأسف دون جدوى
أرجوا أن توضح لي الخطوات كما هي في البرنامج
وبارك الله فيك اخي​


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamedgis (7 يوليو 2013)

aymanmohammed73 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​






شكرا اخي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (10 يوليو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## mohamedgis (16 يوليو 2013)

الطاهر اسماعيل مكي قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير *





شكرا اخي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamedgis (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali992 (27 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
هل تعمل هذه النسخة مع اصدارات الويندوز الأحدث
windows 8/7
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgis (31 أغسطس 2013)

ali992 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل تعمل هذه النسخة مع اصدارات الويندوز الأحدث
> windows 8/7
> جزاكم الله خيرا





لا يااخي xp


----------



## ali992 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيح


----------



## mohamedgis (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا اخي جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamedgis (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgis (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بالتوفيق ان اشاء الله


----------



## mohamedgis (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## mohamedgis (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك



شكرا اخي


----------

